# Unterstützung für Kommandoeingabe über "Gesten" über mit einem Touchpad



## Thomas Darimont (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-touchpad/

Gruß Tom


----------

